# Gold Cane Montreal.



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Atlantic Prosper, 1980 - 1981 won Gold Cane for first vessel into Montreal, Captain Ian North (lost on Atlantic Causeway) after beating the vessel that was arranged to be the winner of possibly the last Gold Cane. Normally the St Lawrence cleared of ice by April or even May but authorities said it was now a 365 days a year port. 
We were frozen in for two weeks afterwards!!
We raced them, as pilot had not been on board a winning vessel either! Chose to overtake on the side that had one fewer bends. Were a few hundred yards in front literally. After 18 hours, we won and were advised there would be a delay in the award as they had to make a new gold top - it had already been made for ship intended to win it.
Dannic.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Dannic, two vids you might enjoy.

https://youtu.be/HyFFPZWNmVQ - Ships Race Freeze-Up (1958)

https://youtu.be/1CD9sHweug4 - Montreal - Ships Desperate to Escape Ice (1959)

Capt. Zeppelin of the Transontario arrived in Montreal from Toronto as per vids. He said he was awarded the cane, being the only ship to have won it, coming from the wrong direction. In any case the free publicity he and his owners got on arrival in Montreal and back home in Hamburg, negated any criticism when earlier he turned a blind eye to their instructions, to pay off the crew and winter the ship in Toronto.

below; one of those coveted gold canes.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

harry t. said:


> Hi Dannic, two vids you might enjoy.
> 
> https://youtu.be/HyFFPZWNmVQ - Ships Race Freeze-Up (1958)
> 
> ...


Hello and thanks Harry t, great footage. Will try and find/figure out how to post some pics.
Dannic


----------

